# twin-diamond drill



## smilerpunk

Ei gent!
Estic traduint un llibre sobre els diamants, i m'estic trobant algun problema de paraules especialitzades...

"Archeological digs have never unearthed a diamond, but holes in ancient jewelry show its "footprints", round holes with the kind of grooves left by a *twin-diamond drill* on beads dating back to the 4th century BCE".

He trobat "broca de diamants", però suposo que no és el mateix... havia pensat en "broca de diamant bessó", o "broca de doble diamant"..però no se si existeixen!
Algun expert per aqui?

Mòltes gràcies in advance!

Maria


----------



## News

Hola, maria,

crec que aquí la paraula "twin" no es refereix a "bessó", sinó a "macla", que és un defecte cristal.lí bastant freqüent en els diamants.

Com que els diamants maclats no es poden utilitzar en joieria, s'utilitzen en forma de pols per recobrir broques, i d'altres eines.

Així, jo posaria "broca de diamant" (no "de diamant*s*"...), i ja s'enten que és diamant industrial.

Espero que et serveixi!


----------



## smilerpunk

Ei News...És ben bé que per ser traductor s'ha de ser expert en tot!! M'encanta aprendre coses.

moltes gràcies per l'ajuda, m'ha servit de molt!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Amb permís, no sé si anem bé per aquí: Estem parlant de "4th century BCE", i tinc seriosos dubtes que es triéssin els diamants per la seva perfecció cristal.lina. 

D'altra banda "twin-drill" és una eina que pots trobar anomenada en articles d'arqueologia. No et puc assegurar la traducció en aquest cas, però en aquest context, "twin" tant pot referir-se a un element per a perforar "doble", com "de doble acció". 

Salut!


----------



## News

megane_wang said:


> Hola !
> 
> Amb permís, no sé si anem bé per aquí: Estem parlant de "4th century BCE", i tinc seriosos dubtes que es triéssin els diamants per la seva perfecció cristal.lina.


 
Sí, sí, jo no em referia a que triessin els diamants, sinó a què potser la persona que ha escrit la frase ha volgut assenyalar que no eren els diamants típics de joieria sinó els diamants industrials, de menys qualitat gemològica (per entendre'ns...)


megane_wang said:


> D'altra banda "twin-drill" és una eina que pots trobar anomenada en articles d'arqueologia. No et puc assegurar la traducció en aquest cas, però en aquest context, "twin" tant pot referir-se a un element per a perforar "doble", com "de doble acció".


Sí, vaig veure la foto de l'eina en una pàgina web, i té dos forats (pel que vaig dubtar de si estava equivocada), però si fos així, el nom no hauria de ser "diamond twin-drill", enlloc de "twin-diamond drill"?

Sembla com si _twin_ volgués adjectivar a _diamond_, i no a _drill_, no sé si vaig errada...


----------



## smilerpunk

Això que digueu sobre el "4th century BCE" jo també m'ho havia questionat, perquè no tinc ni idea de quan van començar a existir eines tan sofisticades...però per altre banda, veient la foto, es veu bastant clar que la broca té com dos forats a la punta. Però no trobo en lloc el terme "broca de doble diamant"...


----------



## megane_wang

Precisament hi ha estudis arqueològics sobre l'ús del diamant per a eines, en èpoques pre-romanes, pot ser que tan antigues com aquesta.

D'aquí que jo ho hagi llegit més aviat com a twin-(diamond) drill: o sigui alguna mena d'eina de perforació amb diamant, de doble acció o de dos caps, o ... el tema és que no n'he trobat cap imatge, i encara que tinc la idea al cap no et puc suggerir la traducció **sigh**

---------------
EIIII: L'he trobat!! http://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/diamonds/india.html

Als dos forats hi havia dos diamants. És una mena de broca (de torn?) amb doble capçal / doble punta de diamant


----------



## smilerpunk

ok, tranki...no passa res. Aniré fent recerca, i de mentres...a veure si algu té alguna altra suggerència... Gràcies a tots!!


----------



## megane_wang

Has vist el meu darrer missatge? Tot just l'estava editant...


----------



## News

Gràcies, Megane, ara veig l'explicació dels dos forats, i realment les dos traduccions que proposes sonen molt bé.

En ser dues peces de diamant, ara m'explico que el "twin" estigui davant de "diamond" i no de "drill"...

Smilerpunk, sento haver-te fet ballar el cap!!


----------



## smilerpunk

Ei Megane! Gràcies...ho sento per contestar tard, però he estat uns dies fora! I gràcies News també...el resultat final m'agrada com sona!


----------

